# grub2-mkconfig: Findet meinen Kernel doppelt.

## dsiggi

Hi zusammen,

sei neustem habe ich das Problem, das grub2-mkconfig meine vorhandenen kernel doppelt findet und dann natürlich auch immer zwei Menüeinträge erstellt.

```

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg 

Generating grub configuration file ...

Hintergrund gefunden: /boot/grub2/background.jpg

Linux-Abbild gefunden: /boot/kernel-3.12.6-gentoo

Linux-Abbild gefunden: /boot/kernel-3.12.6-gentoo

  No volume groups found

Windows 8 (loader) auf /dev/sdb1 gefunden

erledigt

```

So schaut es unter /boot aus:

```

akoya-linux siggi # ls -l /boot/

insgesamt 3529

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root    1024 22. Dez 12:12 grub

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root    1024 31. Dez 10:51 grub2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3583552 29. Dez 13:39 kernel-3.12.6-gentoo

drwx------ 2 root root   12288 31. Jul 18:42 lost+found

```

Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage warum die Zeile 

```

Linux-Abbild gefunden: /boot/kernel-3.12.6-gentoo

```

zwei mal auftaucht?

Hat hier jemand vielleicht eine Idee?

Gruß und guten Rutsch,

dsiggi

----------

## Marlo

weil du vielleicht unter /etc/grub.d/

mehrere, also in deinem Fall zwei,  10_linux oder 10_linux.old / 10_linux-alt / 10_linux-Sicherung / *10_linux*

hast, deren Ausführbarkeit nicht mit  chmod -x ausgeschlossen wurde?

Ma

----------

## frostschutz

falls /boot/grub noch ne grub1 config ist, findet er vielleicht noch nen alten grub eintrag

aber: lieber einmal zuviel als einmal zuwenig   :Laughing: 

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue,

 *dsiggi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
> 
> ...

  Beachte das /boot/grub2/ so, je nach installierter grub-version wahrscheinlich nicht mehr richtig ist. Vielleicht ist das der Grund für die doppelten Einträge.

Siehe dazu auch im http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2_Quick_Start

----------

## dsiggi

Hi, es lag an der /etc/grub.d/10-linux_proxy.

Hab die Rechte mit chmod -x geändert und nun findet er den Kernel nur noch einmal.

Wegen /boot/grub2:

Auf meinem HTPC muss ich /etc/grub nutzen, da gibt es auch kein /boot/grub2. Aber auf meinem Laptop gibt es beide. Es wird aber nur die grub.cfg unter /boot/grub2 erkannt.

Gruß und Danke, 

dsiggi

----------

## toralf

 *dsiggi wrote:*   

> Hi, es lag an der /etc/grub.d/10-linux_proxy.

 Die Datei gibt es bei mir gar nicht.

----------

## Marlo

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Die Datei gibt es bei mir gar nicht.

 

Richtig, die gibt es nicht. Aber man kann ja mal rumspielen und das neue

als 10_linux* abspeichern. Nur alles was in /etc/grub.d drinnen steht und ausführbar ist

wird auch ausgeführt.

----------

## toralf

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Aber man kann ja mal rumspielen

 Haha, das ist doch aber dann die eigentliche Ursache und nicht etwa "Hi, es lag an der /etc/grub.d/10-linux_proxy. "  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Haha, das ist doch aber dann die eigentliche Ursache und nicht etwa "Hi, es lag an der /etc/grub.d/10-linux_proxy. " 

 

Auch wieder richtig.

Zum rumspielen sind eigentlich die 40_* und 41_* da. Aber die Ursprungsfrage war ja, warum erscheint 2 mal der Kernel;

nun ja, weil eben 2 mal eine 10_* da ist.

----------

## toralf

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Aber die Ursprungsfrage war ja, warum erscheint 2 mal der Kernel;nun ja, weil eben 2 mal eine 10_* da ist.

 jo.

----------

## Marlo

Wohnst du eigentlich in dem neuen Polizei-Gefahren-Sperrgebiet?

----------

## dsiggi

Die Frage ist jetzt natürlich auch noch woher die 10_linux-proxy stammt. Ich habe diese nämlich nicht angelegt. Die wurde wohl doch irgend ein Programm mit installiert.

dsiggi

----------

## Marlo

Ja, wenn man bei Google "10_linux-proxy" eingibt, gibt es tatsächlich einige Treffer.

Aber, was das ist ??? Ich habe das noch nicht gesehen.

Hast du irgendwie mit deb files gearbeitet?

----------

## dsiggi

Oh ja, denk grub-costomizer habe ich über ein deb-Paket installiert. Das war aber schon einiger Wochen bevor das Problem auftrat.

Sehr kommisch.

dsiggi

----------

## Marlo

 *dsiggi wrote:*   

>  grub-costomizer
> 
> 

 

Yep, der grub-customizer hat eine grubcfg-proxy als binary file.

In der Zukunft würde ich aber solche Pakete in /opt entpacken und

von dort aus installieren. So wie es Portage auch mit Adobe, googleearth,

icedtea oder vmware macht. Aber niemals in /etc/*.

Grüße

Ma

----------

